# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Riley, home patrol robot, iPATROL Inc., Covina, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - iPATROL Inc.

----------


## Airicist

AppBot Riley

Published on Jun 21, 2016




> "Your patrol over the Internet
> Anytime, Anywhere"
> 
> Riley is a smart mobilized home patrol that give you control.

----------


## Airicist

Article "You can buy a sentry robot for your home"
It's less fun than you think

by Micah Singleton
July 28, 2016

----------

